# Baycox dosage?



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

My dogs tore apart my notebook with meds and dosages and such, am trying to re-do it.:fire

What is the Baxcox dosage?


----------



## Lonestar Sky (Jul 8, 2012)

Sully,

We use it at 1cc for every 10lbs of body weight as a preventive. I used it once at 1cc per 5lbs as a treatment.

Don


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, thank you! I thought that was it, but wasn't completely sure. You'd think I would remember after dosing the kids all spring!


----------

